# Tarpon Sighting in Upper Galveston Bay



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We were fishing in Upper Galveston Bay yesterday and just pulled into a new spot. My dad and I both happened to be looking out of the back of the boat when all of the sudden a fish 3' to 4' in length with a slender body jumped out of the water about 200 yard behind the boat. Be both said, "whoa sh**!" Then after a few seconds we both said to each other that was a tarpon! But there's no way in muddy bay water 20 miles from the jetties, right???? But it was. It was pretty wild and that's the only one I've ever seen in Galveston Bay. I just thought I would post since it's not something you see every day while trout fishing. I caught its cousin earlier in the day though with my 24" ladyfish and got some good jumps too, lol.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If lady fish are in there, there is no reason a tarpon wouldn't be too. Everday thing? No but it does happen.

PM me where in upper galveston bay if you don't mind... I'm not a trout fisherman so don't worry, I won't fish your trout spot.... thanks.


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

*Rascals...!*

My Uncle Dutch and Delhomme caught tarpon rowing out from the Kemah shoreline, Sylvan Beach and in Upper Trinity, Jack's Pocket. Delhomme maintained numerous Duck blinds up Trinity way and in early fall they would shoot teal and tarpon fish afterward... This was in the 1920s. They also caught tarpon in Offatts Bayou and *Carancahua *Reef. I've heard stories about tarpon ruining a good trout bite. The tarpon would move through and the trout would vanish! Tarpon otoliths, inner ear parts, have been unearthed with Coastal Native Americans, predominantly, *Carancahua*, during numerous excavations and archaeological digs. The otoliths were considered to be of some value, probably due in part to their intricate design. Every year tarpon are spotted far upstream in the San Jacinto river. I wouldn't be surprised to see one of these rascals anywhere within or nearby any estuary along the Texas coast. There is probably a small pod living within the shadows of Hobby Center in dowtown Houston.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like the conservation is paying off. My dad said he caught one in Clear Lake when he was a young man, 40yrs ago. I still have not caught my first.... Argh!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Lovett said:


> My Uncle Dutch and Delhomme caught tarpon rowing out from the Kemah shoreline, Sylvan Beach and in Upper Trinity, Jack's Pocket. Delhomme maintained numerous Duck blinds up Trinity way and in early fall they would shoot teal and tarpon fish afterward... This was in the 1920s. They also caught tarpon in Offatts Bayou and *Carancahua *Reef. I've heard stories about tarpon ruining a good trout bite. The tarpon would move through and the trout would vanish! Tarpon otoliths, inner ear parts, have been unearthed with Coastal Native Americans, predominantly, *Carancahua*, during numerous excavations and archaeological digs. The otoliths were considered to be of some value, probably due in part to their intricate design. Every year tarpon are spotted far upstream in the San Jacinto river. I wouldn't be surprised to see one of these rascals anywhere within or nearby any estuary along the Texas coast. There is probably a small pod living within the shadows of Hobby Center in dowtown Houston.


Cool... lets run a tournament in Downtown Houston -- I call dibs on the Texas Street bridge by the Aquarium..... you might find me fishing out of their tank though.... just kidding. Seriously, I know... they can be anywhere and you'd be surprised all the places they find young tarpon in Texas.... people would die if they only knew.


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

*Willing to Share priceless info...?*

Scott, That is a very special hole you refer to in the downtown area but I'm more than willing to share the info with you given the generous nature of this board. I know I can depend on others to share their good fortunes in fish finding with me when called upon in the true spirit of camaraderie among anglers...? The exact location where a known pod of tarpon exist without care in the world may be found daily and perhaps year round at:

Lat: 29 45.85'N 
Long: 095 22.18'W

Like I described, in the shadow of Hobby Center!

Whack em up!

Best to you and yours!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A 3' er was caught in Chocolate Bay several years ago.


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

A friend and I were fishing at night in the Kemah Channel for trout winter before last and he caught one about a foot long. It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen, I thought it was a ladyfish until I saw it up close and looked at the size of the scales and the shape of the jaw. I was so excited by it all I could do was yell get it back in the water quick. Hopefully it will be back to spawn in Clear Lake some day.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

jb3667 said:


> A friend and I were fishing at night in the Kemah Channel for trout winter before last and he caught one about a foot long. It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen, I thought it was a ladyfish until I saw it up close and looked at the size of the scales and the shape of the jaw. I was so excited by it all I could do was yell get it back in the water quick. Hopefully it will be back to spawn in Clear Lake some day.


fyi - All data and knowledge gained by biologists tends to indicate that tarpon do not spawn in shallow waters but instead spawn along the continental shelf and in deep waters. Our tagging results are showing the same thing. The young larval tarpon eventually and amazingly find their way into shallow estuaries to tranform into fish and then grow. Data is showing that young tarpon can live and tolerate water temps far below what was first thought possible and certainly below what their older counterparts prefer.


----------



## husky451ftr (Feb 17, 2007)

Do tarpon usually feed the bottom? I do not have a boat and just curious if it is common to catch them from a pier in the surf? The state record was caught with Menhaden from the 90th st pier in October that way but I do not usually see any caught there.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

husky451ftr said:


> Do tarpon usually feed the bottom? I do not have a boat and just curious if it is common to catch them from a pier in the surf? The state record was caught with Menhaden from the 90th st pier in October that way but I do not usually see any caught there.


They may feed anywhere in the water column but a majority of mine have been in the upper half of 20-40 ft. of water. Also, they usually show themselves and whether or not they are hungry.


----------

